# My first ar/m-16...



## Justin Wylie (Apr 12, 2014)

OK, so I just picked up a used bushmaster m-16. Is there any way to tell the age of this gun? It looks like the competition model on the bushmaster website. Like the a2 series. It has the fixed stock and fixed carry handle. Wanting to turn this in to a target/coyote gun. Any input is appreciated.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well wheres the pic of it?

we love gun porn :wub:


----------



## Justin Wylie (Apr 12, 2014)

I'll see if I can get a pic tomorrow... its still at the gun shop. I'll pick it up in a couple weeks...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bushmaster should be able to help you on the age with the serial number. FYI the M-16 and AR-15 do vary from one another, the M-16 is the Military version and is capable of selective fire. The older models could fire semi auto, three shot bursts, or full auto. Newer models can only fire three shot bursts and semi auto. The AR-15 is the civilian model and has only ever been capable of semi auto, except for the prototype models made by Stoner to be given to the military for trials. Once the military adopted it they gave it the M designation.


----------



## Justin Wylie (Apr 12, 2014)

OK. Then I guess its an ar... like I said its my first one. Is the m4 a version of the ar? All I know is there is no selective fire on this one. All of the pics I've seen look like the a2 series with fixed carry handle.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice ! You'll enjoy playing with it !


----------



## devildogandboy (May 12, 2014)

as youngdon said, Bushmaster will more than likely to help you with the manufacture date. I know Savage has website that you can order parts from and it will give you the date of manufacture. if it is an much older model they have an address you can write to with your request and get your ansewer.

Bruce


----------

